# Condiments, what lasts?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What condiments can last for several years in their containers, or little packets?
I was looking at spices and mayo/mustard/ketchup packs etc, and realized they do not last very long after opening, as far as freshness is concerned.
But, food will need some flavor. 
Suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Soy Sauce!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If you have a spare freezer or fridge, they'll of course last longer. Otherwise you might want to consider rotating them out yearly.

Nothing worse than plain rice and beans...or plain pasta.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

My better half started buying her spices on line in Club store size containers. She found a company that uses less fillers. These bottles were same as the grocery store prices for small jars. 

She packaged some up in old spice jars with desiccants for our bug out kit (also referred to as the camping kit). She put a couple desiccants in the big jars.

I dont know if this method is going to work, but I know the last chili powder jar had been around longer than I had.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ketchup or nothing..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Franks RedHot lasts indefinitely, even after opening.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mustard powder, mustard seeds, horseradish (dried), and of course as slippy said soy sauce. 

Learn to make mayo, it is oil, lemon juice or vinegar, a pinch of salt and eggs.

Ketchup can be made with dried tomato powder. I am still working on the recipe so can't provide that.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Rotating them out before they expire is the only option at my house. The wife is addicted to Duke's mayo, and my daughter won't accept anything but Heinz Ketchup. 



Auntie said:


> Mustard powder, mustard seeds, horseradish (dried), and of course as slippy said soy sauce.
> 
> Learn to make mayo, it is oil, lemon juice or vinegar, a pinch of salt and eggs.
> 
> Ketchup can be made with dried tomato powder. I am still working on the recipe so can't provide that.


I'd risk all out mutiny if I even suggested making our own.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I dried out several of my peppers, spices and keep some things like nutmeg, cinnamon sticks, whole vanilla beans, peppercorns in their original states and vacuum sealed or in jars. I won't grind until needed. Other things I rotate, I have an entire cubboard with all 4 shelves just for the different spices we use. I try to make as many as possible to refill my store boughten when necessary and making ketchup and mayo is easy and ya all know I am a mustard making gueen. I make my own hot sauces in the summer and they last me all winter. If you learn to ferment you will never run out of a good hot sauce.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

jimb1972 said:


> Franks RedHot lasts indefinitely, even after opening.



It does? I didn't know that. Have to add a couple of the big bottles to my lts.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

jeffh said:


> Rotating them out before they expire is the only option at my house. The wife is addicted to Duke's mayo, and my daughter won't accept anything but Heinz Ketchup.
> 
> I'd risk all out mutiny if I even suggested making our own.


Sorry to hear that. I guess your only option is to keep 6 months worth. Follow the FIFO rule.

I will say if you have never had home made mayo you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I like a seasoning from the dollar general store. It’s name is “ soul food “. It’s a mix of all types of stuff. I like it on everything.

I buy it but here is a recipe for it. 









Soul Food Seasoning


Keep this easy homemade seasoning mix on hand for any recipes that need a special jolt of 'soul food' flavor.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## danaben (Feb 23, 2021)

jimb1972 said:


> Franks RedHot lasts indefinitely, even after opening.


Apparently so does Tabasco(TM), at least according to label. It says that refrigeration is not required. Probably any hot pepper/vinegar sauce in a vacuum sealed bottle.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

danaben said:


> Apparently so does Tabasco(TM), at least according to label. It says that refrigeration is not required. Probably any hot pepper/vinegar sauce in a vacuum sealed bottle.


An important distinction would be the vinegar sauces like Franks, Tabasco, Texas Pete. Those have so much vinegar and such a low pH, they are too acidic to spoil because no nasties can grow in them. Not all hot sauces are the same. Many, especially the craft hot sauces have a lot of other ingredients and a much higher pH so they can go bad.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I like a seasoning from the dollar general store. It’s name is “ soul food “. It’s a mix of all types of stuff. I like it on everything.
> 
> I buy it but here is a recipe for it.
> 
> ...


 I like that, think I will make some up only omit or limit the salt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

#10 cans of ketchup remain good for at least 2 years. (I am not always successful in keeping things rotated) I buy it at Sam's club. I don't like ketchup, but it keeps the kids happy.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

jeffh said:


> An important distinction would be the vinegar sauces like Franks, Tabasco, Texas Pete. Those have so much vinegar and such a low pH, they are too acidic to spoil because no nasties can grow in them. Not all hot sauces are the same. Many, especially the craft hot sauces have a lot of other ingredients and a much higher pH so they can go bad.


Agreed. Just take a look at what restaurants leave out. I don’t think my parents ever refrigerated mustard.

I think the trick is, buy small bottles rather than Club size. I switched to small bottles of Tapatio I can get at restaurant supply store.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ya'll gonna be grossed out.... ketchup lasted for three years and still edible afterwards. Long story...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Ya'll gonna be grossed out.... ketchup lasted for three years and still edible afterwards. Long story...


Some things you discover the hard way.


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

Unopened Peanut butter goes bad.... I learned that the hard way

Ghee clarified butter lasts long term, ALDIs has the best price $6.99 a jar compared to giant 10.99 a jar


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok, now I am going to have to test the PH of my mustard. I do use vinegar, and vodka.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> Ok, now I am going to have to test the PH of my mustard. I do use vinegar, and vodka.


Your PH should be high with the vinegar. But vinegar is what stops the heat of the horseradish fermenting. 
I knew a guy that made his own and was the only person that could walk in his garage when he made it. Most people gagged when they sniffed his horseradish.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> Your PH should be high with the vinegar. But vinegar is what stops the heat of the horseradish fermenting.
> I knew a guy that made his own and was the only person that could walk in his garage when he made it. Most people gagged when they sniffed his horseradish.


The PH of vinegar is 2.5. Why should it be high because of the vinegar ? 

Some sort of reaction with an acid nets a high ph ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The PH of vinegar is 2.5. Why should it be high because of the vinegar ?
> 
> Some sort of reaction with an acid nets a high ph ?


Yup. I always figured the human body will work to keep the PH level at the right PH level. If it is off, you'll definitely know. The human body will snitch on itself.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The PH of vinegar is 2.5. Why should it be high because of the vinegar ?
> 
> Some sort of reaction with an acid nets a high ph ?


Vinegar is what stops the reaction of ground horseradish.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome suggestions.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> Your PH should be high with the vinegar. But vinegar is what stops the heat of the horseradish fermenting.
> I knew a guy that made his own and was the only person that could walk in his garage when he made it. Most people gagged when they sniffed his horseradish.


 I put the vinegar in on day 2, first taste your eyes start to water and your face gets red. Put in the vinegar and wait about 2 days, 2nd taste your eyes start to water, your nose runs but the taste is so good you want more. Love horseradish, love wasabi peas, love the heat. I find that horseradish heats seems to stay in you sinuses and not in your gut like a hot pepper. By the time I sell this mustard it should of mellowed enough that mere mortals can eat it. I just tested it, the PH is 4


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Histati said:


> Unopened Peanut butter goes bad.... I learned that the hard way
> 
> Ghee clarified butter lasts long term, ALDIs has the best price $6.99 a jar compared to giant 10.99 a jar


I once made my own but it was more expensive than just buying it.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Some things you discover the hard way.


Yes indeed... It was the second apartment my hubs and I got and we had just moved in, nothing in the fridge. We had rice, and I found in an old box a bottle of ketchup expired 2 years ago and I had had it for a year in storage. It tasted good, or maybe we were starving...
We were still VERY young and you know how the youngsters like ketchup... 😂 😂


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Cheeze Whiz will last longer than a Twinkie. Better yet Cheeze Whiz on a Twinkie. YUM!!

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Cheeze Whiz will last longer than a Twinkie. Better yet Cheeze Whiz on a Twinkie. YUM!!
> 
> Godspeed


You're a sick puppy.


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> I once made my own but it was more expensive than just buying it.


Now you got me looking in how to make peanut butter

Still not a good option 
Nuts themselves only last for 2 years at most, no PBJ for me after zombie apocalypses hits


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> What condiments can last for several years in their containers, or little packets?
> I was looking at spices and mayo/mustard/ketchup packs etc, and realized they do not last very long after opening, as far as freshness is concerned.
> But, food will need some flavor.
> Suggestions, thoughts?



I don't think these come in little packets but I have them opened, and staying at room temperature, and they're fine. Try to get premium quality brand.

*Balsamic vinega*r (I like the Kirkland brand from Costco - so good I could drink it! For marinade, salad dressing, for drizzling, cooking and as a dipping sauce too. Balsamic vinegar and sprinkled sugar on slices of strawberries is a nice dessert); It's age-ing vinegar anyway.

*Honey *(you can make your own sweet and sour, or sweet and salty condiment with this)

*soy sauce* (different types of soya sauce out there. Some are also aged for quality. Try which ones you prefer for taste)

*fish sauce* (these are asian types from Vietnam or Thailand or Philippines.)

*Dried soup powders like Lipton onion soup*


I imagine different parts of the world have their own assorted condiments, some of which could be stored for many years. If you're adventurous, you might want to check them out and see how they are used. Try them out before adding them to your prep.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ya, spices are important to me...


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Nick said:


> It does? I didn't know that. Have to add a couple of the big bottles to my lts.


Sam's club has Franks Hot Sauce in half gallon jugs.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ve been keeping spices in small tubes used to make 2liter bottles. They’re called preforms.

They come with a top just like a soda bottle has Thats tamper evident.

The tube is thick, hard plastic . They great, not just for spices.
I’ll post a pic.


----------

